
dot-clojure (By Sean Corfield) - tosh
https://github.com/seancorfield/dot-clojure
======
iLemming
> :runner {:extra-deps {com.cognitect/test-runner

Have you tried
[https://github.com/lambdaisland/kaocha](https://github.com/lambdaisland/kaocha)
?

